# What is your favorite soldering torch?



## stoop14

Time for a new soldering torch, what's your guys fav?


----------



## Tommy plumber

I've had a TurboTorch for years and I am used to it. Little tricky when I have to solder any sheet lead {which is not often}.


----------



## Letterrip

I just got a turbo torch a few months ago. A bit loud when you crank it up, but works well. I do mainly small repair work.


----------



## gplumb

Turbo torch here. On cold days I'll keep it in the front cab so I can use it to defrost the puck locks.


----------



## SyrPlumber

The wart hog is a beast I was jetting a sewer repair with it and it took a hole clay tile out thank god we had the hole open still I would not suggest using it on clay tile inless you keep the pressure below 3000 are jetter does 12 gal a min up to 4000 psi


----------



## Letterrip

Hmmm..... Never considered trying to solder with a jetter. Must be some new technology.


----------



## love2surf927

Turbo torch. I have the 503 tip for smaller sizes and 504 for slightly larger stuff.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Lenox with goss tips. Goss tips don't scream or whistle like turbos do


----------



## rjbphd

SyrPlumber said:


> The wart hog is a beast I was jetting a sewer repair with it and it took a hole clay tile out thank god we had the hole open still I would not suggest using it on clay tile inless you keep the pressure below 3000 are jetter does 12 gal a min up to 4000 psi


Don't believe ya done a proper intro...


----------



## MootsNYC

Turbo torch.


----------



## plumberpro

Have a mapp gas for small repairs and a b tank acetylene for bigger jobs or repiping jobs


----------



## timrath

Turbo torch with b tank


----------



## rjbphd

timrath said:


> Turbo torch with b tank


 B tank is that a blue propane tank with screw in self starter tip??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

No that's a mapp gas or propane. U know what a b bottle is !! Rite ? And a mc tank


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No that's a mapp gas or propane. U know what a b bottle is !! Rite ? And a mc tank


Hey, I know my stove bolts and hartford loop!


----------



## wyrickmech

For soldering small to big copper turbo is the choice. Silver soldering small jobs turbo with b tank,anything of any size you will be well advised to buy an adaptor and run the 175 tank so it doesn't frost up on you.


----------



## Will

http://www.gossonline.com/air-propane-equipment/hand-torches/trigger-torch


----------



## Plumbbum0203

I was told mc tanks and b tanks were used along time ago for transportation uses. Mc meant motor car and b tank for bus. Pretty neat little nugget of history. And that we still go by those tank names. I have mc and b tanks with turbo torch regulators and tips I've collected probably 20 tips over the years. My just incase is a yellow mapp tank with one of those click on type tips.


----------



## plbgbiz

Here's my two favs. Very precise tolerances. 

One for big pipe and one for smaller pipe.


----------



## Plumbbum0203

plbgbiz said:


> Here's my two favs. Very precise tolerances.
> 
> One for big pipe and one for smaller pipe.


Those are good for working under a mobile home.


----------



## shlomy81

Turbotorch t&s-1b
I use this for the last 12 years for up to 2 and b tank from 2-1/2 and up


----------



## HOT H2O

Company called ASCO (ascetelyne supply company, I believe)

They make killer turbo tips. Tight precise tip. 











This was the exact torch handle I learned on. My dad had it laser engraved with his company name, and my company name, and gave it to me for Christmas one year. I mounted it and it hangs in my office.


----------



## plbgbiz

HOT H2O said:


> Company called ASCO (ascetelyne supply company, I believe) They make killer turbo tips. Tight precise tip. This was the exact torch handle I learned on. My dad had it laser engraved with his company name, and my company name, and gave it to me for Christmas one year. I mounted it and it hangs in my office.


now that's pretty darn cool!!


----------



## theplumbinator

I use a turbo torch brand torch. Have 3 one on an mc and two on b tanks. One is a screw in tip soft or lazy flame the other two are quick connect. 

Who knows what the "B" in B-tank and the "MC" in MC- tanks means. And no answers from the old guys. Ill give one hint, the automobile out dates the electric light bulb.


----------



## Plumbbum0203

theplumbinator said:


> I use a turbo torch brand torch. Have 3 one on an mc and two on b tanks. One is a screw in tip soft or lazy flame the other two are quick connect.
> 
> Who knows what the "B" in B-tank and the "MC" in MC- tanks means. And no answers from the old guys. Ill give one hint, the automobile out dates the electric light bulb.


Read a few post back.


----------



## theplumbinator

Somehow I skipped over the second page lol. I don't navigate this forum as much as I used to, since most of my friend's here were banished.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Turbo torch with click lighting tip (a5) I think on a BUS tank, not a MOTORCYCLE tank


----------



## PLUMBERICK

I've used a turbo torch for 40 years. I have the smallest tip they have and I put more bend in it with a small ridgid bender for auto brake lines. It's great
Rick


----------



## SyrPlumber

I have turbo torch for my b-tank with a few auto light tips and I have a cross tech for my pop torch (mapp) that I have had for years with a swivel head


----------



## sparky

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Those are good for working under a mobile home.


you guys are so funny,love this site.


----------



## sparky

turbo torch hand held torches on map gas tanks used to be really good but last couple yrs the quality has gone downhill really bad really fast,i have to buy a new torch tip also and I am going to buy and recommend to you that you also try a UNIWELD TORCH TIP.they are really good torch tips for the small mapp and propane tanks:thumbup:


----------



## theplumbinator

sparky said:


> you guys are so funny,love this site.


Who are you? Where is your introduction thread? Are you a plumber? Who told you it was ok to post here without an intro? That is a requirement here before you begin to engage with us in other threads. Dont post an intro and none of us will interact with you. Effectively turning you into the invisible man.


----------



## SyrPlumber

Hey I'm sorry where do I past a intro ?


----------



## plbgbiz

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## theplumbinator

SyrPlumber said:


> Hey I'm sorry where do I past a intro ?


Your forgiven pending your introduction.


----------



## sparky

theplumbinator said:


> Who are you? Where is your introduction thread? Are you a plumber? Who told you it was ok to post here without an intro? That is a requirement here before you begin to engage with us in other threads. Dont post an intro and none of us will interact with you. Effectively turning you into the invisible man.


chill out dude,intro is said and done,no need to get upset.give yourself a stroke


----------



## rjbphd

sparky said:


> chill out dude,intro is said and done,no need to get upset.give yourself a stroke


He's the new intro dog here and luckly,he's friendly today...


----------



## sparky

rjbphd said:


> He's the new intro dog here and luckly,he's friendly today...


gotcha,i actually thought I had done an intro back in jan when I registered,but guess not,got one now,thanks for the info.


----------



## cornplumb80

Lennox self lighting torch with mapp gas.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Bernzamatic ts-4000 with mapp gas.gets all my sweating done up to 2 1/2 ".had it for 4 years now pretty banged up but still flaming like a champ.lennox is the same exact torch with their name on it.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh

Bernzomatic BZ8250HT. Once you get used to clipping the bottle to your belt this is a very slick set up.


----------



## sierra2000

The Olympian Gas Match Lighter IV is what I always reach for when I solder.

http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...fhu=38363734&gclid=CMfCytiLzrwCFZSIfgod3HQAYw


----------



## KoleckeINC

Hard to find, 5' hose bernzOMatic brass torch. Won it on eBay for 42 with shipping. Also have the older pistol style self lighter.


----------



## Plumbbum0203

KoleckeINC said:


> Hard to find, 5' hose bernzOMatic brass torch. Won it on eBay for 42 with shipping. Also have the older pistol style self lighter.


I see those all the time. I think ace has them


----------



## sparky

benzomatic torches just don't get hot enough to do the job I need them to do.turbo and uniweld get hotter much faster


----------



## wyrickmech

sparky said:


> benzomatic torches just don't get hot enough to do the job I need them to do.turbo and uniweld get hotter much faster


 it's not as much heat as Leigh of burn time. If you have to change tanks every day it's a waist of time. That's just like silver soldering,if you have two dozen 1/2 in joints a b-tank with a turbo torch is fine but if you have 600 feet of 3 in you better bring a adaptor for a bigger tank.


----------



## KoleckeINC

What!? I'm going to ace ASAP. I had one of those new plastic pistol bernzo's but it broke too fast. Turbo torch looks good but I didn't like holding the tank. I also have a b torch but make due with propane.


----------



## incarnatopnh

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Bernzamatic ts-4000 with mapp gas.gets all my sweating done up to 2 1/2 ".had it for 4 years now pretty banged up but still flaming like a champ.lennox is the same exact torch with their name on it.


If you like the 4000, you gotta try the newer TS 8000. Twice the power.


----------



## PlumbDumber

My old Prestolite torch on a b tank still works just fine for me. It is nice to have the old "plumber's candle" handy when working in a dark corner.

I pull out my old Exactorch on a 20 lb. propane tank with the big tip if I need a big softer flame.

If I have to do some silver soldering & don't have any 15% silver solder available & have to use 6% or one of those cheap alloy solders, I pull out my Victor mc tank oxy-acetylene torch.

I always heard that the mc tank was for motor cycle, but maybe it did mean motor car.

The acetylene was used for the head lights. Miners had a similar light also but did not use a tank. I don't recall how they worked. It has been many years since I went through my apprenticeship & learned those things.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

incarnatopnh said:


> If you like the 4000, you gotta try the newer TS 8000. Twice the power.


I didnt even know they made the 8000 , thanks i will check it out


----------



## Krisincanada

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321231040268 

looks like a nice kit...I typically use MAPP for soldering small 1/2 and 3/4 and 1" joints...

Is acetylene a little too hot for small joints like this??


----------



## budders

Mines an old set up where u have to screw in he tips i like it because I'm not a fan of the turbo torch whistle. I dont know the name of it or who made t but i do know i cant find tips for it unless im at a flee market or yard sale.


----------



## BC73RS

^^^
Kind of looks like a Soft Flame tip made by Goss.


----------



## spamispeople

I use the turbotorch handheld and mc kit. 

There's a 3 year warranty on the handheld. I had my last one 7 years before the tip got too clogged with solder and whatnot. Just bought a new one with small & large tip for less than $90, tough to beat.


----------



## sparky

spamispeople said:


> I use the turbotorch handheld and mc kit.
> 
> There's a 3 year warranty on the handheld. I had my last one 7 years before the tip got too clogged with solder and whatnot. Just bought a new one with small & large tip for less than $90, tough to beat.


you can get the solder out of your tip all you have to do is take the orfice out and the gasket,take another torch and heat that tip up and the solder will run out the end of it.work like a charm


----------



## PlumbDumber

budders said:


> Mines an old set up where u have to screw in he tips i like it because I'm not a fan of the turbo torch whistle. I dont know the name of it or who made t but i do know i cant find tips for it unless im at a flee market or yard sale.


It could be a Goss, a UniWeld, or a Pres-o-lite tip.


----------



## JWBII

My dad has an old Goss that takes screw in tips. If I find some tips that I can buy local or that I can order when I see them I will use it in a heartbeat considering it was my dads.


----------



## spamispeople

sparky said:


> you can get the solder out of your tip all you have to do is take the orfice out and the gasket,take another torch and heat that tip up and the solder will run out the end of it.work like a charm


Thanks for the tip, I feel pretty dumb for not thinking of it myself :laughing:.


----------



## budders

Thank you for the tips. Ill look into them


----------



## MNplumb1

Turbo torch all the way. Although ours don't get near the use as they once did. Thanks to pex and press fittings


----------



## JK949

I only use handheld torch on mapp tank pieces. Goss and Turbo are overpriced for how quickly their igniters fail. Rothenberger Super Fire doesn't focus the flame enough for working inside walls. Benzomatic TS8000 is doing great at the price point of $50. After 2 years, the flame lock button is getting imprecise but it has paid for itself many times over


----------



## love2surf927

Has anybody used this setup? Or something comparable by Goss or Turbo, I'm interested in NOT holding the weight of the bottle when soldering smaller pipe.

http://www.bernzomatic.com/item.html?id=21


----------



## RW Plumbing

love2surf927 said:


> Has anybody used this setup? Or something comparable by Goss or Turbo, I'm interested in NOT holding the weight of the bottle when soldering smaller pipe. http://www.bernzomatic.com/item.html?id=21


I have that one. Hose is too short. It's cheap but works.


----------



## love2surf927

RW Plumbing said:


> I have that one. Hose is too short. It's cheap but works.


Yeah I was thinking it looked cheap too.


----------



## 422 plumber

It was better when it was made here, now it's Chinese junk. I used them as an apprentice, doing copper all day. I would clip the bottle to my ladder. I then had an industrial gas company make me a rig for the small propane bottles, it was fricking sweet, 15' of hose, with a turbo torch handle, It could run a tip except the biggest two. I used it for about 2 years and loved it. Then I started doing pipefitting, and I gave it away. You can make your own, the secret is finding a banding tool for the hose connections.


----------



## KoleckeINC

love2surf927 said:


> Has anybody used this setup? Or something comparable by Goss or Turbo, I'm interested in NOT holding the weight of the bottle when soldering smaller pipe. http://www.bernzomatic.com/item.html?id=21


 I did a lot of pipe to find out that thing is junk. keep checking ebay...that's how I found my old school bernzOMatic. But I'm telling ya that new Goss is boss. The twin tip one is friggin awesome.


----------



## JWBII

Does anyone know if you can use goss snap in tips in a turbo torch quick connect handle?

In other words are they interchangeable?


----------



## SyrPlumber

Last I knew the where interchangeable


----------



## Mobeoner

CrossTech for the Win.
I stop using turbo 4 yrs ago and will never go back


----------

